# What a threesome !!!!



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a pic i took that i would like to share with the forum, these are the 3 cats we show right now, L to R. Alfie, Charlie and Meighan. I hope you like the picture, best wishes.......CHRIS.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful I love all three but I think Charlie is my favourite,reminds me so much of my not so little lad:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

Stunning stunning cats :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking gorgeous as always Chirs :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

gorgeous!!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

love their eyes


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh WOW just purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2010)

With my dyslexia I thought the title said "Want a threesome?"

Nice pussy's


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> With my dyslexia I thought the title said "Want a threesome?"
> 
> Nice pussy's


it must have been the exclamation mark instead of a question mark that confused you ????????...


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful:001_wub:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all absolutely gorgeous and so stunning


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind comments, best wishes............CHRIS.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow they are all absolutely beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I want, I want, I want :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

If you ever get bored of them feel free to post a couple my way :eek6::thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I want, I want, I want :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> If you ever get bored of them feel free to post a couple my way :eek6::thumbup:


hahahaha after they have had a crazy 5 minutes you would soon send em back lol :thumbup:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

What a stunning trio


----------



## Abcynthia (Sep 12, 2010)

Amazing  I hope my bi colour boy turns out as beautiful!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

They looks fantastic but I have to say, Charlie is my favourite, what a stunner, love his colours. My knowledge of Ragdolls is limited, what colour vaiety is he?


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW , im not a cat person i prefer dogs but your three are stunning !!! really beautiful


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Holly,


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi BSH..Charlie is a Seal bi colour Ragdoll


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! :]


----------

